# Some Pics



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

I don't post a lot on here, so I thought I would share some pics.

OEBTs feeding










Super Tigers feeding










CRS feeding










Taiwan Bee tank feeding










Nice OEBT



















Berried OEBT










Berried RCS










Berried Carbon Rili










My CPOs have been reproducing like crazy lately, I have 3 batches of babies in a 10 gallon with a berried female whose eggs are about to hatch and another 2 berried females in my breeder tank.

Berried CPO










Mating CPO










Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!!  You have gorgeous shrimp!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very very nice.... how long have you kept those OEBTs? How has the baby survival rate been? Mine keep getting berried but very little survive from the first few clutches.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> Very very nice.... how long have you kept those OEBTs? How has the baby survival rate been? Mine keep getting berried but very little survive from the first few clutches.


Got a batch of juvies in October and November, this will be their first clutches. I'll keep you updated on what the survival rate is like.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ron said:


> Got a batch of juvies in October and November, this will be their first clutches. I'll keep you updated on what the survival rate is like.


Thanks. My baby OEBTs from the first few batch survived to about 4 to 5 weeks, then I went out of town for business, and when I came back, about 70%-80% died.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Super pics, lovely shrimp. Get any baby CPO's ? I've often thought I'd like to have a couple of them, they're neat and I just plain like crustaceans in general. Gorgeous OEBT !

It is hell when you have to be away and something happens while you are. Hate that.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guy nice pics, can you share your water parameters of your taiwanbees?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

btw where did you get those panda loach?hm you bought them? are you sure they wont hurt the babies? I really want them but in separate tank.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Get any baby CPO's ?


Lots, I've got 30+ babies in a 10 gallon with a female full of eggs ready to hatch plus 2 more berried females in my breeder tank.



camboy012406 said:


> hey guy nice pics, can you share your water parameters of your taiwanbees?


pH 5.1
TDS 160 ppm
70°F



camboy012406 said:


> btw where did you get those panda loach?hm you bought them? are you sure they wont hurt the babies? I really want them but in separate tank.


Ebiken. Frank said he has adult Panda loaches in with shrimp so that's good enough for me to believe they are shrimp safe.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> Thanks. My baby OEBTs from the first few batch survived to about 4 to 5 weeks, then I went out of town for business, and when I came back, about 70%-80% died.


I just moved my OEBTs to a new tank where it will be cooler for the summer. I moved about 200 babies of various sizes so I think they have been doing alright. I just hope I didn't screw it up by moving them to a new set up.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice pics....I like those Panda loaches too, but found out that as they grow older they lose the nice black/white look...get more dirty brown looking, so I doubt I will buy any. They have them in the US now, but still expensive for loaches. I have heard they are OK with shrimp don't bother them, and like all bottom feeders probably only clean up any dead ones they find, otherwise just browse around looking for anything tasty. 

Nice color on those mosura's are they MananaPs or Franks too.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Nice pics....I like those Panda loaches too, but found out that as they grow older they lose the nice black/white look...get more dirty brown looking, so I doubt I will buy any. They have them in the US now, but still expensive for loaches. I have heard they are OK with shrimp don't bother them, and like all bottom feeders probably only clean up any dead ones they find, otherwise just browse around looking for anything tasty.
> 
> Nice color on those mosura's are they MananaPs or Franks too.


Thanks. Just like most people, Panda loaches lose their looks as they age . Mine are all still black and white but I have only had them for 6 months or so. They are still cheaper than some of the shrimp I buy and way cheaper than my Imperial Flower loaches.

CRS are from Frank. Not sure yet but I may decide to set up a tank for some of MananaP's PRL.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

A couple updates.

All of my Pandas are showing some blue










Baby Panda










Baby Blue Bolt










Baby CPO. Need to start moving these guys, a female just released another 60+ babies.










Nice baby OEBT ~ 1.0 cm










Another nice baby at only 0.5 cm, sorry for the crappy pic.










Thanks for looking!

Ron


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Great shrimps and great pictures. Most panda shows the shadow when they are small, and shadow fades over time. True shadow pandas keep the shadow. I'm also breeding some TBs at the moment.... the babies are so cute. (or I'm tired of Crystal babies?! lol)


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> Great shrimps and great pictures. Most panda shows the shadow when they are small, and shadow fades over time. True shadow pandas keep the shadow. I'm also breeding some TBs at the moment.... the babies are so cute. (or I'm tired of Crystal babies?! lol)


Thanks. The first pic is of an adult who has already produced for me. My Pandas started out with a hue of blue and it has only intensified; shadow...no shadow....I don't really care either way. 

My CRS are producing super slow, I think their tank is too cool. Not in a rush for them I am more excited about the TBs, OEBTs and Carbon Rilis.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I see, a nice shadow panda that is. Did you breed it with another panda? Do you get anything different from panda x panda?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> I see, a nice shadow panda that is. Did you breed it with another panda? Do you get anything different from panda x panda?


I have no idea of what it bred with as I have Pandas, 1-2 Bar BKKs, and Blue Bolts in the same tank. I am assuming it was a Blue Bolt or Panda as all the babies are one or the other.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Ron said:


> I have no idea of what it bred with as I have Pandas, 1-2 Bar BKKs, and Blue Bolts in the same tank. I am assuming it was a Blue Bolt or Panda as all the babies are one or the other.


That's cool. Another cool thing about them as they throw all kinds of TBs. I have one that looks like a BKK Mosura, only a week old so hard to see yet.... and a few BB babies although I don't have any adult BB.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> That's cool. Another cool thing about them as they throw all kinds of TBs. I have one that looks like a BKK Mosura, only a week old so hard to see yet.... and a few BB babies although I don't have any adult BB.


Cool a BKK Mosura would be sweet. I have a couple that could end up to be Hinos. I am second guessing adding the 1-2 bars, I should have bred to get more white. I might set up another tank and move the 1-2 bars, then I'll have a TB cull tank.

Next it's time to add Tibees to the mix and see what pops up.....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never a fan of tibees, even the pintos don't excite me. I just want to have a tank for red pandas because they look so much better than CRS, more consistent, and better colour quality on white and red. Not saying you can't get CRS to that level, but the cost would be 50 times more ;-)


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

randy said:


> Never a fan of tibees, even the pintos don't excite me. I just want to have a tank for red pandas because they look so much better than CRS, more consistent, and better colour quality on white and red. Not saying you can't get CRS to that level, but the cost would be 50 times more ;-)


Pintos are the bomb. If I am going red and white, it'll be PRL. Not going for 50 times more but maybe 25


----------



## teigan666 (Mar 13, 2012)

hey ron would you be willing to sell some of the cpo's and some of the oebt's?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

teigan666 said:


> hey ron would you be willing to sell some of the cpo's and some of the oebt's?


Hi,

OEBTs won't be ready for sale for quite a while; once my group is large enough, I'll be sorting them by quality.

You can probably find a source closer to home for the CPO, not really worth the shipping.

Ron


----------



## teigan666 (Mar 13, 2012)

your the closest to me for cpo's that i've been able to find tbh


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

teigan666 said:


> your the closest to me for cpo's that i've been able to find tbh


If it's CPO you're looking for, you've not looked hard enough


----------



## teigan666 (Mar 13, 2012)

lol you got some?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

teigan666 said:


> lol you got some?


I believe Igor (igor.kanshyn) has some and he ships his livestock. You can also post a wanted thread in the livestock forum.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Some updated OEBT pics

Group with variety










Another group










Blonde and Black










Great looking baby beside adult Blonde










Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Got another order from Ebiken this weekend, picked up some CRS, Mischlings, Blue Pearls and Tibees.

Here's a Tibee










And some gear.....yes I like to hoard breeding tubes










I don't do a lot of aquascaping but these tools and holder are too cool



















Ron


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Ron,

How are your shrimps doing? hope to see more pics of them in the near future.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

MananaP said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> How are your shrimps doing? hope to see more pics of them in the near future.


Great! The Tibees came in active and were eagerly searching out food as soon as they got in my TB tank.

There were several people upset that they didn't get any Tibees after they saw them in person.


----------



## MananaP (Jul 6, 2012)

Ron said:


> Great! The Tibees came in active and were eagerly searching out food as soon as they got in my TB tank.
> 
> There were several people upset that they didn't get any Tibees after they saw them in person.


I'm glad they are fine, the high quality TiBee which was 5pcs how are they doing? those ones i hand picked and are very nice.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Ron said:


> A couple updates.
> 
> All of my Pandas are showing some blue
> 
> ...


You hardcore shrimpers are really inspirational! Thanks for your photo of this awesome looking shrimp. It seems like awesome is the only word to use for many of the shrimps post here. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> You hardcore shrimpers are really inspirational! Thanks for your photo of this awesome looking shrimp. It seems like awesome is the only word to use for many of the shrimps post here. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, I don't consider myself hardcore like Frank or MananaP but I am glad I can inspire others when it comes to keeping shrimp.

Here is a recent pic of my OEBTs feeding



One of my CRS feeding



I was planning getting rid of my Super Tigers and sold the majority of them. I kept the older ones as I was afraid they wouldn't adapt well to new water parameters. Looks like they want to stay.



Thanks for looking,

Ron


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome pictures. What type of diet are you feeding your shrimps?


----------



## Ron (May 15, 2011)

Thanks! I feed all sorts of foods. I usually do a solid food (Ebiken Kale/Spinach, Shirakura Ebi Dama, Dennerle Stinging Nettle, Dennerle Spinach and a couple others) and alternate daily with Ebiken Ei which is a powered food/bacteria supplement.


----------

